# There's a brand new UCI women's road race for the North American calendar!



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

Great news was announced last night. BC Superweek has acquired UCI status for the Tour de Delta Road Race in 2014. This is a pretty big deal because there aren't many opportunities to score UCI points for women here in North America...

Lex Albrecht: New North Americain UCI Race for Women for 2014

What do you think?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This is great. Hopefully there will be some nice prize money for the girls.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Great! I hope it will be televised.


----------

